# Embedding Video's



## Andrew Green (Jul 20, 2006)

I got Bob to add a few new BBCode tags for the forum, they allow us to embed videos from google, youtube and dailymotion instead of linking them.  If you have any other video sites you want added let me know and I can probably do that too if the site allows it.

Anyways, here is a short tutorial on how they work, if you have any problems just ask.  They are very finiky, and have to be exact.  So if a google video has a "-" in front of the number (some do) it needs to be there.

The tags are "yt" for youtube and "gv" for google videos.  Put the id of the video inbetween the tags.  
*
Examples:*

Google
{gv}6853212049360771006{/gv}

Youtube
{yt}ssDQ_Y4JzUo{/yt}

Just replace the {} with square brackets []


*Daily Motion* video ( http://www.dailymotion.com ) can be done with "dmv"

This one is a bit more of a pain though as it's embedding id is different then the one used to view it on there site. You need to pull the link from the "embed video" box at the bottom

example:

{dmv}http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3z40NfHZ7hUSz1o8X{/dmv}

With {} replaced by []

End result will be like this:

*Google:*
[gv]6853212049360771006[/gv]

*Youtube:*
[yt]ssDQ_Y4JzUo[/yt]

*Daily Motion:*
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3z40NfHZ7hUSz1o8X[/dmv]

*Have fun!*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 20, 2008)

Andrew, I embedded youtube videos in the past without a problem using the above formula. The last few times I tried I just get a plain white box in the post and have to edit it and place the link instead. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Carol (Mar 20, 2008)

That usually means the  tags are fine but the id used in between the tags is not valid. If you are copying and pasting the id over, perhaps a character is missing, or perhaps the equals sign was included.

If this is the link I want to embed:





typing [yt]vdQj2ohqCB[/yt] (note that I'm missing the "k" on the end) will result in a blank screen, so to speak.... 

[yt]vdQj2ohqCB[/yt]


but correctly typing the ID [yt]vdQj2ohqCBk[/yt] will embed the link like so:

[yt]vdQj2ohqCBk[/yt]



Make sense?

Make as much sense as kittens in a box?


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 26, 2010)

Encountered the same problem with Jade Tigress.  All is fixed now. thanks


----------

